# Uncharted in der Filmkritik: Playstation greift Marvel, Star Wars & Warner an - mit Erfolg?



## Maci Naeem (15. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Uncharted in der Filmkritik: Playstation greift Marvel, Star Wars & Warner an - mit Erfolg?* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Uncharted in der Filmkritik: Playstation greift Marvel, Star Wars & Warner an - mit Erfolg?*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Februar 2022)

Klingt nach marketingtechnisch durchgestylt statt Filmerlebnis. Eigentlich schade. Die Spielereihe böte Potential für ein Indiana Jones 2.0 ohne diesen jedoch zu kopieren.

Naja in einer schwachen Stunde greife ich bei Mediamarkt vielleicht doch mal ins Blurayregal wenn der Film drin liegen sollte.


----------



## fud1974 (15. Februar 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja in einer schwachen Stunde greife ich bei Mediamarkt vielleicht doch mal ins Blurayregal wenn der Film drin liegen sollte.



Hmm.. bei eher "solala" Dinger greife ich persönlich heute in kein Blurayregal mehr.. da wartet man doch eher, ob das mal auf einem der Streaming Dienste dropped und fertig. Staubfänger muss ich nicht mehr hinzufügen, nicht bei Teilen die mir eigentlich nichts bedeuten...


----------



## MichaelG (15. Februar 2022)

Naja ich habe sämtliche Streamingdienste gekündigt. Ist mir einfach zu viel und zu gestückelt. Keine Lust mehr darauf. Da lieber lege ich mal eine Bluray oder DVD ins Laufwerk.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (15. Februar 2022)

Hmm, dann sage ich mal…schau ich mir kostenlos im Kino an. Den Kino-Gutschein für das Update auf die Legacy of Thieves Collection hat mir Sony wie versprochen zugeschickt. ^^


----------



## Gast1664917803 (15. Februar 2022)

*"Uncharted in der Filmkritik: Playstation greift Marvel, Star Wars & Warner an - mit Erfolg? Müssen sich Marvel, Disney & Warner Bros. warm anziehen?"*
Erfolg - ja, warm anziehen - nein.
Schon vorgefertigte Charaktere und Geschichten zu haben, sowie eine entsprechend treue Fanbase, ist beim Etablieren einer Marke hilfreich, wenn auch kein Garant.
Filme wie Uncharted funktionieren aber aufgrund ihrer "Formel" sehr gut.
Aber davon auszugehen, daß auch nur einer der Playstation Titel ansatzweise an Produktionen wie Marvel oder Star Wars herankommen, die auf je ein 3/4 Jahrhundert Leserschaft/Fans und bald ein 1/2 Jahrhundert Zuschauer/Fans zurückblicken, mit einem reichen Fundus an Geschichten, wäre naiv.
Die Playstation Spiele liegen da, was ihre Verbreitung und Relevanz angeht, mindestens eine Liga darunter.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (15. Februar 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> *"Uncharted in der Filmkritik: Playstation greift Marvel, Star Wars & Warner an - mit Erfolg? Müssen sich Marvel, Disney & Warner Bros. warm anziehen?"*
> Erfolg - ja, warm anziehen - nein.
> Schon vorgefertigte Charaktere und Geschichten zu haben, sowie eine entsprechend treue Fanbase, ist beim Etablieren einer Marke hilfreich, wenn auch kein Garant.
> Filme wie Uncharted funktionieren aber aufgrund ihrer "Formel" sehr gut.
> ...


Die Vergleiche mag ich auch nicht.
Auf der einen Seite sind da Filme, die auf Videospielen basieren. Auf der anderen Seite Spiele, die auf Filmen oder Comics basieren. Beides hat schon funktioniert, aber beides ging auch schon gründlich in die Hose.
Da ich erwarte, dass es sich bei Uncharted um einen Einzelfim handeln wird und nicht um eine Spielfilm-Reihe wie bei Star Wars oder das MCU, sehe ich den Film auch so.
Ohne große Erwartungen, einfach nur Unterhaltung. Dem wird er wohl auch gerecht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Februar 2022)

Die Filmstarts-Kritik zu Uncharted
					

Kaum ein anderes Hollywood-Projekt hat in den vergangenen Jahren so mit seiner turbulenten Entstehungsgeschichte für Schlagzeilen gesorgt wie „Uncharted“: Schon ein Jahr nach Veröffentlichung des 2007 erschienenen Videospiels „Uncharted: Drakes Schic.




					www.filmstarts.de
				




Kurzfassung:
Wer Holland und Wahlberg annimmt hat seinen Spaß.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (15. Februar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Da ich erwarte, dass es sich bei Uncharted um einen Einzelfim handeln wird und nicht um eine Spielfilm-Reihe wie bei Star Wars oder das MCU, sehe ich den Film auch so.
> Ohne große Erwartungen, einfach nur Unterhaltung. Dem wird er wohl auch gerecht.


Ach, ich denke schon, daß irgendwo in der Chefetage von Sony mit dem Gedanken gespielt wird Uncharted als Filmreihe zu etablieren.
Die Chancen stehen sogar gar nicht so schlecht.
Indiana Jones bzw. Harrison Ford steht mit dem kommenden fünften Teil kurz vor der endgültigen Rente, der Versuch einen Nachfolger mit Shia Labeouf aufzubauen scheiterte grandios (gut mit völlig Ballaballa kann niemand kalkulieren) und ich sehe nicht, wie sie Harrison Ford einfach 1:1 mit einem anderen Schauspieler ersetzen können (außer die Filmreihe 10 - 20 Jahre ruhen zu lassen und dann neu anzufangen).
Tomb Raider ist eine bekannte Reihe, konnte aber nie gegen Indiana Jones "anstinken", nach den zwei ersten Tomb Raider war wegen niedrigen Umsätzen Schluß und dem Reboot droht wohl ein ähnliches Schicksal.
Genug Platz also für eine weitere Adventure/Action/Archäologen Reihe, die mit Tom Holland ein ganz gutes Zugpferd hat.


----------



## EddWald (15. Februar 2022)

Nur ein weiteres Pseudo cooles "Ich rette die Welt" Helden Reihe Geschieß. Bei Spielen ist das OK, man  hat schliesslich die Alternative, sich auf die Spielmechanik zu konzentrieren, statt strikt einer dämlich Schwarz-Weiß Story zu folgen. Es ist halt wie in allen Bereichen, zu viel Auswahl verdirbt die Ware. Man sollte zwar meinen, das hier Budget Qualität verspricht, ist aber meist nur Fassade. Zum Glück hab ich meine beste Film Zeit im 20.JHD erlebt, wo Filme noch etwas zu bedeutet hatten und nicht nur ein Mittel zum Zweck des Profits waren. Naja all die 0815 Streamer müssen schliesslich ihre montlichen Gebühren rechtfertigen. Also her mit der Maßenware.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Februar 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> *"Uncharted in der Filmkritik: Playstation greift Marvel, Star Wars & Warner an - mit Erfolg? Müssen sich Marvel, Disney & Warner Bros. warm anziehen?"*
> Erfolg - ja, warm anziehen - nein.
> Schon vorgefertigte Charaktere und Geschichten zu haben, sowie eine entsprechend treue Fanbase, ist beim Etablieren einer Marke hilfreich, wenn auch kein Garant.
> Filme wie Uncharted funktionieren aber aufgrund ihrer "Formel" sehr gut.
> ...



Sehe ich genauso. Superman, Batman und Co. existieren als Comics seit den 1930er Jahren, sind Legenden und weltweite Phänomene. Das gleiche gilt für das mittlerweile 44 Jahre alten Star Wars, das durch die Filme und Bücher auch einen ganz anderen Stand hat. Die jetzt mit einer Sony IP zu vergleichen die gerade mal 15 Jahre alt ist und auch nicht die Verbreitung erreicht hat wie die Legenden ist sehr sehr mutig.

Wie schon gesagt es wird bei Uncharted sicher eine Fanbase geben die den Film ansehen wird. Er wird sicher auch nicht ein Flop werden. Aber mit den Megaprojekten von Marvel und Co. gleichzusetzen ? Ich weiß es echt nicht.


----------



## Drohtwaschl (15. Februar 2022)

Naja auf Rotten Tomates 53% sagt eh schon alles.


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Februar 2022)

Drohtwaschl schrieb:


> Naja auf Rotten Tomates 53% sagt eh schon alles.


Eigentlich nicht, nein. Denn solche Filme werden nicht für Kritiker gedreht, sondern für Fans. Solche Filme bekommen auch selten Oscars oder golden Globes. Und "normale" Kinobesucher haben dort ja noch nicht gevoted. Also erstmal abwarten.


----------



## Drohtwaschl (15. Februar 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, nein. Denn solche Filme werden nicht für Kritiker gedreht, sondern für Fans. Solche Filme bekommen auch selten Oscars oder golden Globes. Und "normale" Kinobesucher haben dort ja noch nicht gevoted. Also erstmal abwarten.


naja alleine wenn ich mir den trailer ansehe, die scene im flugzeug.... dann noch holland und wahlberg. da glaube ich ist 53 sogar noch großzügig.


----------



## Cap1701D (15. Februar 2022)

Schwierige Materie, gutes Video. Ein Hauch von Journalismus steht doch einer Computerspielseite immer gut zu Gesicht! Danke dafür.


----------



## DarkEmpireRemix (15. Februar 2022)

Und was ist an der Flugzeugszene anders als die Sequenzen in den Spielen? Rotten Tomatos ist ausch keine Anlaufstelle um sich ein Bild von einem Film zu machen, gerade nicht von typischen Hollywoodproduktionen, da dort eh alles halbwegs abgedrehte abgewatscht wird.

Die News-Überschrift ist natürlich sehr aus der Luft gegriffen. Aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist kann man heute (seit Jahren) doch bereits froh sein neben Marvel und Star Wars überhaupt noch irgendwas brauchbares Richtung Fantasy im Kino zu bekommen. Also ich bin für jede gute Abwechslung dankbar.

Ich werde mir den Film voreingenommen ansehen. Mag die Spiele und deren Story sehr, und erwarte hier auch nur gute Unterhaltung irgendwo in Richtung "Das Vermächnis der Tempelritter" und Indy. Denn gerade Schatzjagd-Filme sagen mir zu.
Das hier aber wirklich noch mehr Filme kommen werden bezweifle ich etwas, aber wird man wohl erst sehn falls der Film genug einspielt. Denn nicht nur durchlief dieser hier bereits die Entwicklungshölle, obendrein haben sie fundamentale Ansätze der Orig.-Game-Trilogie ja bereits verbraten, statt einfach die Story-Geschehnisse der Spielereihe nach und nach zu drehen. Also ma abwarten und etwas positiver an Dinge rangehen die man noch nicht gesehen hat.


----------



## Frullo (16. Februar 2022)

Also wenn Sony schon eine Playstation-IP filmisch umsetzt und meine Wenigkeit ins Kino locken will, dann müsste es schon Horizon sein. Andererseits wäre mir da aber eine Serie lieber als ein Kinofilm. Uncharted kann warten, bis es auf der heimischen Flimmerkiste schaubar ist.


----------



## devilsreject (16. Februar 2022)

Unterm Strich ist mir egal ob der FIlm kritisch beäugt wird, ich finde den Darsteller einfach cool und witzig und noch mehr freue ich mich das mit Uncharted was neues modernes in Sachen Abenteuer kommt. 

Was mir noch fehlt wäre ein weiterer Teil von Tomb Raider (mit dern neuen Darstellerin!).


----------



## Gemar (18. Februar 2022)

Ein Metascore von nur 46 von 100? 
Das toppen dann auch nur noch Super Mario Bros, Warcraft und Doom. 
Ok, muss ja nix heißen. Aber mir gefällt auch weder die Besetzung, noch die Vorschau.
Im Vergleich zu den Spielen kann der Film wohl leider nur verlieren.


----------



## Chemenu (18. Februar 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja ich habe sämtliche Streamingdienste gekündigt. Ist mir einfach zu viel und zu gestückelt. Keine Lust mehr darauf. Da lieber lege ich mal eine Bluray oder DVD ins Laufwerk.


Du kannst Filme doch auch digital ausleihen? Die Reviews sprechen eher dafür dass der Film eine ziemliche Katastrophe ist. Nichts was man sich öfter anschaut und in seiner Filmsammlung haben müsste. Musst du natürlich selbst wissen wenn du genug Platz hast und Dir das Geld nicht zu schade ist.


----------



## KOKOtm (20. Februar 2022)

Also mir hat der Film gut gefallen, bietet schon brauchbare Unterhaltung. Wenn man die Schauspieler mag, kommt auf auf seine Kosten.


----------



## lokokokode (20. Februar 2022)

Drake ist doch viel zu jung hier.


----------



## Kahlmoix (21. Februar 2022)

Grad gesehen. Große Coke grosse Popcorntüte und schlappe 2std Kopp aus. Dafür war er ganz ok


----------



## Gast1649365804 (21. Februar 2022)

Kahlmoix schrieb:


> Grad gesehen. Große Coke grosse Popcorntüte und schlappe 2std Kopp aus. Dafür war er ganz ok


Hast ihn 4 mal gesehen?


----------



## Kahlmoix (22. Februar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Hast ihn 4 mal gesehen?


Ups 😩 hab’s vom Handy gesendet und da is nix passiert, sorry vllt kann ja jemand aufräumen 🤪


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Februar 2022)

Kahlmoix schrieb:


> Ups 😩 hab’s vom Handy gesendet und da is nix passiert, sorry vllt kann ja jemand aufräumen 🤪


Erledigt


----------

